# Daily mail Song.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Daily Mail song.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Brilliant! My son, also called Dan, has just shown me this and I thought I'd post it here. Too late, you got in first. 


Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

are they implying it's not true what I read in that paper then :lol: :lol:


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

My missus, a Guardian reader 8O , thinks it is hysterical!!!
Ken


----------

